

Socialize: Unleash the Community Hidden In Your App (sneak peek) - danielodio
http://www.GetSocialize.com

======
tonyshili
Interesting, looks pretty neat.

~~~
danielodio
Thanks - would love comments & feedback. We'll be launching with hundreds of
AppMakr-made apps running Socialize soon.

